# PRESEASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Sacramento Kings



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=purple>Sacramento Kings</font></font></center>

<center>10-9-03
TV: None
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Jeff McInnis*
</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (1-0) Sacramento (1-0)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Looks like 4-For-Snapper and I will be attending the game!  

I'll make sure to give my detailed view of the game after I get back. Also, my aunt (who is going) won a pair of tickets on the radio, and she's taking my brother who will be one of the kids that gives the Blazer player high-five's. He'll get to say hi and get a t-shirt, I believe. 

Life is so unfair. :dead:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Looks like 4-For-Snaper and I will be attending the game!
> 
> I'll make sure to give my detailed view of the game after I get back. Also, my aunt (who is going) won a pair of tickets on the radio, and she's taking my brother who will be one of the kids that gives the Blazer player high-five's. He'll get to say hi and get a t-shirt, I believe.
> ...


bring a camera if you got one


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> bring a camera if you got one


I have no digital camera! I'm still living in the 20th century.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

you rock loyality , lets get this win blazers


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Also, I'm in section 114.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

my fault loyalty4life for mispelling your name


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey L4L, I'll be there at the game as well. I'll be across the way from you in section 103. It looks like I'm up behind the benches where I can heckle DA. :argue:

Keep an eye out for me, I'll be the gimp in the fashionable western walking boot (if I get DA to sign it you can have it when I heal up). 

GO BLAZERS!

PS I wish Mutombo would come be our backup center :naughty:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> Hey L4L, I'll be there at the game as well. I'll be across the way from you in section 103. It looks like I'm up behind the benches where I can heckle DA. :argue:
> 
> Keep an eye out for me, I'll be the gimp in the fashionable western walking boot (if I get DA to sign it you can have it when I heal up).
> ...


If you're interested, we could meet perhaps after the game or during halftime and talk for a bit. Send me an email if you're interested.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey SLAM, maybe we could try to catch Wheels sometime after the game and say hi. I wonder if he'd be available to chat for a bit.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Sacramento - Tonight's preseason game against the Portland Trail Blazers isn't just about getting into game shape, or trying out the new faces on the team. This game has much more drama lying under the surface. Tonight the Kings take on the Blazers' "Big Lineup", which is fresh off of dismantling the Houston Rockets. The lineup, which is comprised of Damon Stoudamire, Bonzi Wells, Rasheed Wallace, Zach Randolph, and Dale Davis, will be the first true test for the Kings this preseason, and it will be interested to see how Sac handles such an imposing front line.



From hoopsworld's 'Daily'


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I think the Blazers will have a tougher time in the middle than they did against the Rockets, but since they're approaching this game (and the entire pre-season) with the intent to work their starters hard I see no reason why they shouldn't win tonight.

I'm jealous L4L. The Blazers playing at The Pit will definately be a sight to see. And I'd wager that attendance there will be up significantly from Tuesday's here at the Rose Garden.

Have fun, and POST A RECAP!

PBF


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

SLAM, don't forget to bring a digital camera if you have one...


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Sorry, I don't own one either.:sigh: 

I'll draw the back of Wheels & Rice and post it though!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Courtside should be starting soon, but it isn't.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Courtside should be starting soon, but it isn't.


Why is that?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is that?


it's cancelled. now they have some JA who runs a 30 min show before gametime.

Bye Snapper, bye.

edit: it's 60 minutes, aka starting now.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

So, Steve Snapper Jones no longer works for the Blazers?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> So, Steve Snapper Jones no longer works for the Blazers?


no, he just doesn't do the hour long courtside show before games anymore.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

So I'm listening to the game now but I missed the starting line-up. Anyone catch it?


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

mcginnis
wells
wallace
randolph
boom boom


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Zach Randolph 11 pts Bonzi Wells 11 pts Qyntel Woods 8 pts.
Sounded like Qyntel had a very nice tip dunk:yes: Seems like everyone is playing good, except Jason Jennings. 52-52 at the half


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Apparently sheed still doesn't want the ball..... 

3rd quarter... Blazers are getting punked... Kings are drawing a foul on every play.


----------



## VinnyKnuckles (Oct 8, 2003)

Blazers down 75-81 at the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

down 6 after 3. 

Time for Q to take over.


----------



## VinnyKnuckles (Oct 8, 2003)

I have not listened to most of the game but from what I hear is seems like the Kings are playing their starters a lot more than us.

Damn Qyntel just played horrible defense and got beat by Stojakovic for an easy bucket. Doesn't sound like Qyntel can play defense to save his life. Timeout.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I just started listening to the game and they said that Damon was not playing, but now he is in.... I am confused???

and the crowd is cheering for him??? I remember hearing about how when he was in college and played VS. Oregon the students were heckling him and at the end of the game he flicked them all off and denied it even though everyone saw it...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Jeff McIniis fouled out....:no: Sounds like a very sloppy game.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

im listening to postgame show on kxl , rice talking about bonzi went to much one on one tonight


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

out rebounded 59-35..
wallace 6 shots.. isn't that supposed to be his best position??
7 points for wallace..??


They didn't have their best players in and they beat Portland..
Damon continued to be hemmed in by the tall guys..
That game was a loooooser in more ways than one.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

*Horrible Game*

wow.. prepare for the rebuilding process

sheed only took 6 shots. 7 points

Bonzi playing 1 on 1 against christie.. taking retarded shots...

grrr.. we have no basketball IQ on this team... and cheeks isn't the brightest of all coaches.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

is there a box score out for the game yet? I cant find one yet.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*the most important ones have been posted*

no rebounding,
"best player " 7 points..
"big front court"...out rebounded..that's a laugh.

I can remember when Portland never lost ANY pre season games.
Gosh it's disappointing to hear them make the same bonehead
plays again this year.
It's like a broken record.

The radio guys just said you can sure see the difference in the talent level. That is not a comment you usually hear about a 
Portland team..
saying they are below talent level

:no: 
Can I assume most of you are not listening to 5th Quarter??
if not i can keep updating this post..

They are talking about Portland not having an identity..
Steve thinks Zach should come off the bench.

One thing is very very clear..
Q. couldn't stop me from scoring..
Gosh I hope they work him hard on that.


----------



## VinnyKnuckles (Oct 8, 2003)

Well preseason is preseason and the Kings just have a lot of talent. Not something to get too worked up about. But I don't know why Cheeks even bothers starting Boomtje even though the games don't count. He is not a starting caliber type player.

Vinny


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*well webber wasn't there and wallace was*

Shouldn't that alone give Portland advantage???


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> out rebounded 59-35..


The big lineup has been out rebounded for two straight games now. Personally I find that the defensive mismatches that it creates are not worth it if it cannot optimize its advantages (namely posting SF's and rebounding).

Peja absolutely torched the big lineup (primarily Randolph) in the first.



> wallace 6 shots.. isn't that supposed to be his best position??
> 7 points for wallace..??


He had a clear mismatch in the post yet could not manage to get the ball.
_He would have been better of floating around the perimeter jacking up 3's._

Even worse, not even Randolph seemed to be able to get the ball in the paint (if it were not for his offensive rebounding abilities and knack for picking up garbage points this would have been ugly).

_Wells, McInnis and Woods have no idea of how to play the team game. The centers are HORRIBLE..._

The inability to play team basketball and feed the post by the blazers perimeter players is bordering on ridiculous (Hopefully after tonight’s performance the McInnis as starter idea can R.I.P.).



> They didn't have their best players in and they beat Portland..


It is not as though the Blazers had all the guns up and firing for the full 48.



> Damon continued to be hemmed in by the tall guys..


He barely played (what are you talking about).



> That game was a loooooser in more ways than one.


I agree.


----------



## VinnyKnuckles (Oct 8, 2003)

Well everyone knows you can't count on Rasheed from night to night. Plus everyone knows the Blazers are not Championship contenders like the Kings are. It is not some shock that the Kings won a preseason game against us and not really something to get too worried about especially when we are missing our only true starting center and starting someone like Boomtje who really isn't that good. What did you expect the Blazers to win easily or something? I didn't.

Vinny


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It's too bad that they didn't play well, but Damon, Patterson and DA, who along with Dale Davis are half of our top 8 players, didn't play (or, in the case of Damon, barely played).

There were a lot of bad things that seemed to happen in this game, but hopefully it just exposes the things that the team needs to work on before the season starts...

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Never too early to jump to wild conclusions, huh?

This is ONE PRE-SEASON GAME folks. Seems some here are ready to throw in the towel on this team based on a grand total of 96 minutes of basketball, much of which has been played by bench warmers who won't log big minutes during the season. Pre season is for making mistakes and learning from them. The Lakers lost to freaking GOLDEN STATE the other day. I guess they're lottery bound too, huh?

Blazers fans have a tendency to be a little ridiculous.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

EUGENE, Ore., Oct. 9 (Ticker) -- Peja Stojakovic scored 18 points and Mike Bibby added 16 as the Sacramento Kings rolled to a 111-100 preseason victory over the Portland Trail Blazers. 

The Kings never pulled away despite dominating every phase of the game. They shot 57 percent (40-of-70) from the floor, made 28-of-42 free throws and held a commanding 59-35 rebounding advantage. 

Brad Miller scored 16 points, Doug Christie added 12 and Jabari Smith 11 in 16 minutes as Sacramento won for the second time in as many preseason games. 

The Kings played without forward Chris Webber and guards Anthony Peeler and Bobby Jackson. Webber is recovering from knee surgery and Peeler and Jackson are sidelined with leg injuries. 

Bonzi Wells led the Blazers with 20 points, Zach Randolph collected 17 and eight rebounds and Tracy Murray scored 14. 

Portland first-round draft pick Travis Outlaw did not play but fellow rookie Jason Jennings had four points and two rebounds in 17 minutes. 

The Blazers were playing at McArthur Court - the home floor of the University of Oregon - for the first time since 1995. David Jackson, who played at Oregon, went 0-of-5 from the floor and did not score in 17 minutes. 

Portland center Dale Davis did not play due to a groin injury and Ruben Patterson sat out with tendinitis in his left Achilles tendon.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

You guys are ridiculous... jumping on Sheed for not demanding the ball in the preseason?!

The preseason is not a time for Sheed to prove himself. He's a veteran all-star caliber player... he's not trying to make the team or even the starting lineup and should let the guys who are get the ball and show what they can do with it.

Look around the league at established players who are considered go-to guys and tell me how much they're looking to score and dominate the ball right now?

I guess it's just the Portland microscope that does this? You guys were beaming after game 1... remember that the preseason is not about winning.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, I have returned from the game... Some thoughts:

As I was watching the Kings shoot around after they came on the floor, I was watching their shot formation. Peja has a sweeeet jumper. So does Bibby and even Vlade Divac from long-range. It was really fun watching them warm up from such a close range.

Randolph will be a good player this year. He has a very nice shot right next to the basket. He tips the ball in a lot and he active around the glass all the time. Wallace never really got going. He made one long two-point attempt and hit nothing but net. That was pretty sweet. I'm not a huge Damon fan, but when he finally came in with about 8:00 left in the fourth quarter, the crowd was cheering for him very loudly. Even I was (don't tell RG...). Of course, he never really did anything in the game... Qyntel had a nice one-handed dunk. Even Tracy Murray did a fancy dunk!  

I talked with Mike Rice after the game for a couple minutes. 4-For-Snapper and I mentioned that we post on basketballboards.net. He recognized our screen names, and the from there, we just talked about the game and a couple other things. Wheels was talking with someone, so I didn't get a chance to talk to him. 

As we were going to the car, the team busses were just outside so we decided to stick around for a bit. After waiting with the crowd for someone to come out (we were near the Kings' bus), 4FS mentions to me that "Hey, there's Vlade in the bus already." And there he was, busy playing his gameboy. Christie sat in the back with a beanie on his head listening to music. Peja just sat there, looking straight forward and hardly moving. :| I was just looking at him waiting to get some eye contact. After a few minutes of waiting, he finally looks in my direction. Being the geek that I am, I wave to him. Allow me to illustrate:

L4L: :wave: 

Peja: :| 

Hmmm... Well, my instinct told me quickly after I didn't get a response to give him a thumbs up. Here's another illustration:

L4L: :idea: :greatjob: 

Peja: :greatjob: 

That made my evening. The Kings are my second favorite NBA team, so it was fun watching both teams play in my hometown.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> You guys are ridiculous... jumping on Sheed for not demanding the ball in the preseason?!
> 
> The preseason is not a time for Sheed to prove himself. He's a veteran all-star caliber player... he's not trying to make the team or even the starting lineup and should let the guys who are get the ball and show what they can do with it.
> ...


Good points. 

Shaq scored 10 pts vs Golden State. Karl Malone 8 pts. 

I guess things really are looking bleak for the Lakers. 

Iverson scored 11 (in overtime no less) in Philly's first game.

Tracy McGrady went off for a whopping 10 pts in Orlando's first game. 

Pre-season is meaningless everywhere but Portland.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

There are a lot of questions for the Blazers and I guess the biggest question of all is, "Who is going to back up the gimp, Dale Davis?" Portland is just one injury away from being in big trouble as far as the big men go. My gut feeling is that Portland is going to carry both Momma and Boom Boom on the roster. Then is it going to be Scott Padget or Tracy Murray?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Haha...

Thanks for looking those up Fork, I was far too lazy...

Cheers


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Then is it going to be Scott Padget or Tracy Murray?


That's a rough one. Padget seems like, in a pinch, he'd be alright filling in as a starter, whereas Murray seems like he'd be such an obvious weakness that if 
*he* somehow landed that role, teams would go at him all night long. On the other hand, when points are needed in a hurry at the end of a game, having someone like Murray to stick in there has merit. All in all, I'm leaning towards Padget, I think for two main reasons:

1. Murray couldn't manage to get PT on a Laker team desperate for someone to step up, (perhaps in part because of his .211 3pt % last season);

2. I'm not excited about the constant reminder of the Salt Lake Incident.

The second point may not be fair but it is there for me. As for the first, maybe he's got his shooting touch back but when's it gonna disappear again? Maybe after a game in Seattle when he's catchin' a ride back here with Damon? Cheap shot, maybe -- Padget might be just as likely to be in the same situation. Still, he could lose his shot and still have *some* value. A streaky shooter who's *only* good at shooting doesn't make a great deal of sense to me. 

Either way, if things go well which ever one sticks will be buried on the pines so hopefully it won't matter.


----------



## VinnyKnuckles (Oct 8, 2003)

I looked at NBA.com and clicked the box score link and it won't work! Maybe they won't have a box score for this game since it was in Eugene instead of the Rose Garden. I wonder how Ndayie did this game? I only got to listen to part of the second half but Mike Rice said that Ndayie was playing with a lot of energy in the first half so does that mean he had a decent game? Also did Cheeks really have Randolph trying to guard Peja? Why??????? That is dumb dumb dumb. Randolph is a tank that needs to be down low so he can be physical and get rebounds. Let Rasheed guard the 3's. But really on most nights it is hard for anyone to shut down Peja anyway.

Vinny


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Vinny,

I agree it sounds pretty silly, but I think Cheeks was doing this as an experiment to see if he could keep Sheed down low on defense against a team with a dominant big man such as Webber, Garnett, Duncan, etc.

The problem arises when there is a good offensive PF or C and a SF who needs to be guarded.

When playing Minnesota, do you put Sheed on Garnett and let Wally or Spree light up Randolph, or do you let Sheed chase one of those guys around and let Garnett abuse Randolph...

This is a problem that will come up against a lot of teams if Cheeks wants to go with the big lineup and it's a good idea for him to tinker around right now and see what is in fact feasible.

Cheers


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> Vinny,
> 
> I agree it sounds pretty silly, but I think Cheeks was doing this as an experiment to see if he could keep Sheed down low on defense against a team with a dominant big man such as Webber, Garnett, Duncan, etc.
> ...


I agree, Ringbearer. Maybe we'll drop the big line-up and let Randolph get is 30+ minutes coming off the bench one more year? That's my vote -- either that or bring Davis off the bench with Wallace at center. Let Patterson, Woods, Padget/Murray, and Wells cover the SF most of the time, sliding 'Sheed there as a "secret weapon". Otherwise I think we're just asking for an injury.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Our PG play last night was horrible! Why didn't we get the ball to Zach more often? A lot of his points came off of put backs. If we went to him more often, he could have scored well over 20 pts. Jason Jennings, what can I say about him? lol... Wasn't he cut by some Chinese team? He just flat out sucks !


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*they are getting killed by second chance points*

and very poor rebounding..


----------

